# Pouring coke on raw pork causes worms to rise up



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2007)

http://www.break.com/index/raw_pork_and_coke_trick.html


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2007)

Er......thanks....for that.


Glad I don't eat pork....


----------



## zombul (Mar 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> http://www.break.com/index/raw_pork_and_coke_trick.html



If I eat a pork chop and drink a Coke will I have a bunch of dead worms in my stomach?That explains those wigglers I have been leaving in the pot.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 5, 2007)

_Awesome, now you can put a lot of pork inside of a coke bottle and add mentos too.  _


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2007)

Coke causes the worms to "rise up"?  We'd better keep that shit away from the black folk.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Mmmm, worms.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks more like fat surfacing to me


----------



## NeilPearson (Mar 5, 2007)

Gordo said:


> Looks more like fat surfacing to me



I agree... this is silly.  If pigs had worms living in their muscle tissue, they would have a lot of problems


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> I agree... this is silly.  If pigs had worms living in their muscle tissue, they would have a lot of problems



You'll notice that they never do a close up of the "worms."

Really, I'm not the biggest fan of the FDA, but there's no way in hell that let something like that on the market.


----------



## Decker (Mar 5, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> I agree... this is silly. If pigs had worms living in their muscle tissue, they would have a lot of problems


Pork can have worms.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichinosis

Eat carefully.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Gordo (Mar 5, 2007)

Decker said:


> Pork can have worms.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichinosis
> 
> Eat carefully.



But the incidence is extremely low (and pork was only implicated in 22 of 57 known sources):

http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/ss5206a1.htm

Just get a meat thermometer.



> Freezing kills T. spiralis larvae in pork. Pork <6 inches thick can be made safe if frozen to -20ºF (-29ºC) for 6 days, -10ºF (-23ºC) for 10 days, or 5ºF (-17ºC) for 20 days (18). However, freezing might not kill other species and types of Trichinella found in wild game. Infective Trichinella spp. larvae have been found in frozen bear meat: grizzly bear meat frozen at -4º--20.3ºF (-20º-- -6.5ºC) for 27 months (19) and polar bear meat frozen at -0.4ºF (-18ºC) for approximately 24 months (20,21)





> USDA recommends that consumers of fresh pork cook the meat to an internal temperature of 160ºF (71ºC) (16). T. spiralis larvae in pork are killed at lower temperatures (e.g., 140ºF [60ºC] for 2 minutes or 131ºF [55ºC]) for 6 minutes (17); however, USDA has recommended a higher temperature to allow for different cooking methods that might result in uneven temperature distributions throughout the meat (e.g., microwave cooking) (13). Escherichia coli, Salmonella, Staphylococcus aureus, and Listeria monocytogenes, other foodborne microorganisms that also can be found in pork, are destroyed by thorough cooking to an internal temperature of 160ºF (71ºC) (16).


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2007)

Gordo said:


> But the incidence is extremely low (and pork was only implicated in 22 of 57 known sources)



I had the same thought, but I realized that it was flawed.

Just because only a handful of people get sick, doesn't mean that a small percentage of pork has worms in it.  The risk of getting infested with worms from eating pork has to do with not properly cooking the meat; which kills the worms.

So who knows, maybe a lot of pork meat has live worms in it before you cook it?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2007)

Always marinate your pork in coca cola before cooking it just to see if worms pop up.  Then you can cook it to 147 degrees.


----------



## NeilPearson (Mar 5, 2007)

Decker said:


> Pork can have worms.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichinosis
> 
> Eat carefully.



Just about anything CAN have worms.  It doesn't mean it does.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> Just about anything CAN have worms.  It doesn't mean it does.



Yeah, considering that ungodly creature in your avatar probably has them.


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Yeah, considering that ungodly creature in your avatar probably has them.


----------



## NeilPearson (Mar 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Yeah, considering that ungodly creature in your avatar probably has them.



My dogs have NEVER had worms.  I thought they might have gotten them once when they caught, killed and ate the neighbors cat but they didn't end up catching anything.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Yeah, considering that ungodly creature in your avatar probably has them.



What's the matter BigDyl, no "I have a worm for you"?


----------



## NeilPearson (Mar 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What's the matter BigDyl, no "I have a worm for you"?



Comparing it to a worm is giving him a lot credit


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> My dogs have NEVER had worms.  I thought they might have gotten them once when they *caught, killed and ate the neighbors cat *but they didn't end up catching anything.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I had the same thought, but I realized that it was flawed.
> 
> Just because only a handful of people get sick, doesn't mean that a small percentage of pork has worms in it.  The risk of getting infested with worms from eating pork has to do with not properly cooking the meat; which kills the worms.
> 
> So who knows, maybe a lot of pork meat has live worms in it before you cook it?



Yeah I suppose.  
No different than getting e-coli from undercooked ground-whatever. I dunno, with meat, it's usually easier to run under the assumption that it all needs to be cooked thoroughly.

But I still like my steak rare->medium rare. I'm willing to play Russian roulette.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2007)

Gordo said:


> But I still like my steak rare->medium rare. I'm willing to play Russian roulette.



I like my steak the same way. 

You really should worry though.  This is the US, not some third-world country.  The food is safer here than pretty much anywhere else.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2007)

Rare/ medium Rare Steak isn't a worry.

E.coli is a surface Bacteria.  So Ground beef it is all through out.

If you really trust your butcher then raw beef is considered quite the dish.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2007)

(5/10/2004) Circulating alone for several years, this chain letter has recently been added to a collection of culinary caveats on 'unknown' hazards in instant noodles, satay and prawns. The present rumor builds on two staples of urban legendry: the impurity of pork and the acidic properties of Coca-Cola. 

SAMPLE CHAIN LETTER TEXT 

If you pours Coke (yes, the soda) on a slab of pork, wait a little while, you will SEE WORMS crawl out of it. 

A message from the Health Corporation of Singapore about the Bad effects of pork consumption. Pig's bodies contain MANY TOXINS, WORMS and LATENT DISEASES. 

Although some of these infestations are harboured in other animals, modern veterinarians say that pigs are far MORE PREDISPOSED to these illnesses than other animals. This could be because PIGS like to SCAVENGE and will eat ANY kind of food, INCLUDING dead insects, worms, rotting carcasses, excreta including their own, garbage, and other pigs. INFLUENZA (flu) is one of the MOST famous illnesses which pigs share with humans. This illness is haboured in the LUNGS of pigs during the summer months and tends to affect pigs and human in the cooler months. 

Sausage contains bits of pigs' lungs, so those who EAT pork sausage tend to SUFFER MORE during EPIDEMICS of INFLUENZA. Pig meat contains EXCESSIVE quantities of HISTAMINE and IMIDAZOLE compounds, which can lead to ITCHING and INFLAMMATION; GROWTH HORMONE which PROMOTES INFLAMMATION and growth; sulphur containing mesenchymal mucus which leads to SWELLING and deposits of MUCUS in tendons and cartilage, resulting in ATHRITIS, RHEUMATISM, etc. 

Sulphur helps cause FIRM human tendons and ligaments to be replaced by the pig's soft mesenchymal tissues, and degeneration of human cartilage. 

Eating pork can also lead to GALLSTONES and OBESITY, probably due to its HIGH CHOLESTEROL and SATURATED FAT content. The pig is the MAIN CARRIER of the TAENIE SOLIUM WORM, which is found in its flesh. These tapeworms are found in human intestines with greater frequency in nations where pigs are eaten. This type of tapeworm can pass through the intestines and affect many other organs, and is incurable once it reaches beyond a certain stage. One in six people in the US and Canada has TRICHINOSIS from eating trichina worms, which are found in pork. 

Many people have NO SYMPTOMS to warm them of this, and when they do, they resemble symptoms of many other illnesses. These worms are NOT noticed during meat inspections. 

END CHAIN LETTER TEXT 


It has long been held that, in comparison to other meats, pork is comparatively less pure because of the scavenging and slothful life style of the animals from which it comes. In fact, some religions hold that swine are unclean and should not be consumed, lest they soil the consumer. 





Regardless of religion, many of us were taught that eating raw or undercooked pork causes food poisoning known as trichinosis, a disease caused by parasitic worms. The (U.S.) National Pork Board, which has led a very aggressive on-farm food safety research program since 1994, addresses the presence of parasites in "the Other White Meat:" 

*"Because of modern feeding practices, trichinosis is a no longer a concern. Although trichina is virtually nonexistent in pork, if it were present, it would be killed at 137 degrees F. That's well below the recommended end cooking temperature for pork, which is 160 degrees F." *


The (U.S.) National Pork Producer's Council points out that pork has been given a bad rap and is the world’s most widely eaten meat: 

*"Pigs are often thought to be dirty, but actually keep themselves cleaner than most pets. They are seen laying in mud because they do not have sweat glands and constantly need water or mud to cool off." *


As the chain letter above points out, Pork is generally considered less lean and less healthy than other selections in the meat case. However, the National Pork Board explains that, while this used to be the case, modern pork production has come a long way: 

"Today's pig yields a pork loin with 77% less fat - and 53% fewer calories! 

"Hogs and hog production have evolved to meet growing - and changing - demands for pork. With a declining need for many products once made from fat hogs, today's leaner hogs better meet the needs of Americans. In 1937 much of a hog went toward producing lard. Today, lean meat replaces much of that fat. 

"Today's pork producer combines genetics with improved production techniques and technology to deliver the leaner pork consumers demand." 


The other alleged links between porcine and human health (influenza, inflammation, arthritis, etc) made in the chain letter above are unsupported by any medical literature I've been able to find. 

*The second legend this chain letter propagates is that Coke is acidic enough to force a supposed parasitic infestation from the meat. There are no magical properties in Coca-Cola that will cause some grotesque transformation in pork or any other meat. In fact, about the only thing pouring Coke on a piece of raw pork will produce is a yummy-sweet marinade for grilling or roasting.* 

If you have concerns about the fitness of pork as a part of your diet, consult your physician. Don't give any purchase to an anonymously authored and randomly forwarded e-mail chain letter. Break this chain.


----------



## NeilPearson (Mar 5, 2007)

/cheer Little Wing


----------



## goandykid (Mar 5, 2007)

Doesnt look like anything.


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice post LW.


----------



## Spud (Mar 6, 2007)

Who the hell eats raw pork anyways?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nice post LW.



 thanks, and Spud, Tesla ate a piece of raw pork when she was a toddler. she was in a grocery cart full of every kind of food but the raw meat she knew was a "no no". she had a habit of doing things really fast if she suspected i'd try to stop her. i was maybe 5 ft from her n she pinched a small piece of pork off a pork chop n ate it.  i called her pediatrician in a panic and he said not to worry, that any chance the meat was infected was extremely rare.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> /cheer Little Wing



i was ready to go buy pork n coke n try it  most things like this can be proven urban myth in 3 minutes or less googling


----------



## NeilPearson (Mar 6, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> thanks, and Spud, Tesla ate a piece of raw pork when she was a toddler. she was in a grocery cart full of every kind of food but the raw meat she knew was a "no no". she had a habit of doing things really fast if she suspected i'd try to stop her. i was maybe 5 ft from her n she pinched a small piece of pork off a pork chop n ate it.  i called her pediatrician in a panic and he said not to worry, that any chance the meat was infected was extremely rare.



Sounds like a little shop lifter


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2007)

when she was older she'd put the coffee beans that spilled over in the little tray in her pockets. she liked the smell of them and the store personel where we shopped thought it was cute. when she was 5 she put a gallon of milk in Ty's stroller at a convenience store and i had no idea. when we got home and i saw it i called the store n told them i'd come in in the morning and pay for it. i did and then was pushing Ty in his stroller and noticed he was touching his face  i stopped n tilted the stroller back to look at him n he had sunglasses on. i turned around n took the sunglasses back to where i'd just paid for the milk n after that they always greeted Tyler as "our littlest shoplifter"


----------



## Spud (Mar 6, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> thanks, and Spud, Tesla ate a piece of raw pork when she was a toddler. she was in a grocery cart full of every kind of food but the raw meat she knew was a "no no". she had a habit of doing things really fast if she suspected i'd try to stop her. i was maybe 5 ft from her n she pinched a small piece of pork off a pork chop n ate it.  i called her pediatrician in a panic and he said not to worry, that any chance the meat was infected was extremely rare.



That would have been veeeery unfortunate if she had caught an infection. Thank god it didn't happen.

I should rephrase then. Who the hell eats raw pork on purpose?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2007)

oh she did it on purpose.... she was curious about raw meat cuz i wouldn't  let her near it in the kitchen because of what she called "sour-vanilla" (salmonella)


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 6, 2007)

That's not Kosher kiki!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> That's not Kosher kiki!



6 degrees to Kosher Kiki?


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2007)

hahahhaha


----------



## maniclion (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't eat pork, not because I think it's unclean, but because I quit eating mammals...


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> 6 degrees to Kosher Kiki?



ROFL


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 6, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I don't eat pork, not because I think it's unclean, but because I quit eating mammals...


Whats your girl got to say about that  ?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I don't eat pork, not because I think it's unclean, but because I quit eating mammals...


Why?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm afraid of worms Roxanne!


----------

